# Wenn jemand ein Zimmer teilt



## mustang2007

Hey people, I was wondering how you would go around answering this question. Help would be appreciated.

*Wenn jemand ein Zimmer teilt, was für Probleme gibt es vielleicht? *​


----------



## Jana337

Hi and welcome! 

If you find it hard to understand the question, we can help you translate it. But if you expect us to write your assignment for you, I am afraid you will be disappointed. 

Please explain.


----------



## mustang2007

I'm not exactly sure what the question is about and therefore I'm not sure how to answer it. I think it means: Something along the lines of problems when people share rooms?


----------



## Jana337

mustang2007 said:


> I'm not exactly sure what the question is about and therefore I'm not sure how to answer it. I think it means: Something along the lines of problems when people share rooms?


First of all: This is a language forum, not a chatroom, and we make a point of writing correctly. Standard language is not optional.

Yes, they want you to explain which problems people can encounter when they share a room (clashing lifestyles, splitting costs for common services etc.). The German sentence could be formulated more fluently in my opinion but perhaps it's just me.


----------



## mustang72

Jana337 said:


> ... The German sentence could be formulated more fluently in my opinion but perhaps it's just me.


No, same here!


----------



## Jana337

mustang72 said:


> No, same here!


Thanks. 

So let's try: Wenn man ein Zimmer teilt, was für Probleme können dabei entstehen?


----------



## mustang72

Wenn man ein Zimmer teilt, was für Probleme könn*t*en dabei entstehen?

Aber frag mich bitte nicht warum. Keine Ahnung!


----------



## Kajjo

Mein Vorschlag: _Welche Probleme kann es geben, wenn man sich ein Zimmer teilt?

"sich ein Zimmer teilen" _ist normalerweise reflexiv: _"Ich teile mir ein Zimmer", "Du teilst Dir Dein Zimmer mit Michael.".

_Kajjo


----------



## gaer

Kajjo said:


> Mein Vorschlag: _Welche Probleme kann es geben, wenn man sich ein Zimmer teilt?_
> 
> _"sich ein Zimmer teilen" _ist normalerweise reflexiv: _"Ich teile mir ein Zimmer", "Du teilst Dir Dein Zimmer mit Michael.". _Kajjo


Kajjo,

This what we were given:

_Wenn jemand ein Zimmer teilt, was für Probleme gibt es vielleicht?_  

This looks terribly wrong to me.

It looks like this is the absolute minimum that would have to be done to make this even acceptable:

"Wenn _*man sich*_ ein Zimmer teilt, was für Probleme gibt es?"

Of course your suggestion is _much better_, but at least this would be "in the right universe". Sticking "vielleicht" on the end sounds totally weird, and it makes no more sense if you translate it into English. 

Gaer


----------



## Kajjo

gaer said:


> _Wenn jemand ein Zimmer teilt, was für Probleme gibt es vielleicht?_
> This looks terribly wrong to me. Sticking "vielleicht" on the end sounds totally weird, and it makes no more sense if you translate it into English.


You are right. The title phrase does not sound native German. It is comprehensible, but far from idiomatic. The "vielleicht" roughly corresponds to _"If you share a room, what problems might arise?"_.

Kajjo


----------



## gaer

Kajjo said:


> The "vielleicht" roughly corresponds to _"If you share a room, what problems might arise?"_.
> 
> Kajjo


Exactly!

Gaer


----------



## Whodunit

I totally agree that the German sentence doesn't sound idiomatic to me. I would say "*Welche Probleme können entstehen, wenn man sich ein Zimmer mit jemandem teilt?*"

The addition of "mit jemandem" seems almost obligatory to me, because "sich ein Zimmer teilen" is either used with more than one person (wir teilen uns ein Zimmer) or alone with an addition (ich teile mir ein Zimmer mit dir).

Yes, Gaer, you could say "wenn man sich ein teilt," but this would, at least in my opinion, make us assume that there's more than only person behind "man."


----------



## gaer

Whodunit said:


> I totally agree that the German sentence doesn't sound idiomatic to me. I would say "*Welche Probleme können entstehen, wenn man sich ein Zimmer mit jemandem teilt?*"


That sounds very good to me.

But Kajjo's idea also sounded very good to me:


> _Welche Probleme kann es geben, wenn man sich ein Zimmer teilt?_


This reminds me of: "What kind of problems are there/can occur when you share (one shares) a room [with someone].

The "with someone is not necessary in English", and in addition, aren't you assuming that the sharing is going to be with one person and not with more than one person? That may be unusual, but it's not out of the question. 

Gaer


----------



## Whodunit

gaer said:


> The "with someone is not necessary in English", and in addition, aren't you assuming that the sharing is going to be with one person and not with more than one person? That may be unusual, but it's not out of the question.
> 
> Gaer


 
Not an easy question! You really got me thinking, Gaer. 

However, I think that "jemand" is used like "man" here and that it could be one person or more. "Jemand" doesn't necessarily exclude the possibility of sharing your room with more than one person. 

Let's see what other think about your concern.


----------



## gaer

Whodunit said:


> Not an easy question! You really got me thinking, Gaer.
> 
> However, I think that "jemand" is used like "man" here and that it could be one person or more. "Jemand" doesn't necessarily exclude the possibility of sharing your room with more than one person.
> 
> Let's see what other think about your concern.


Well, if I say I need to share a room with someone, it might not be interpreted any more rigidly than "jemand" in German. I'm really not sure.

If I say that I've found a room but that it's too expensive for me alone and that I need to share the room with someone, I don't necessarily think that people would assume I meant one person and only one person if the room was very big, especially if the word "room" was used a bit loosely. Complicated!


----------



## heidita

gaer said:


> _Wenn jemand ein Zimmer teilt, was für Probleme gibt es vielleicht?_
> 
> This looks_ terribly wrong_ to me.


 
Not to me, not_ terribly wrong_! The sentence is perfectly understandable by any German even though not very correct. The first part, corrected by you, is perfectly correct. I agree with Who, the "jemand" stands for "man".


"Wenn _*man (sich)*_ ein Zimmer teilt, was für Probleme könnte es geben?"


----------



## dd6kt

Das 'jemand' ist doch nicht unbedingt jemand, der sich selbst das Zimmer mit jemandem anderem teilt. Es kann ja auch ein unbeteiligter Dritter sein, der die Teilung 'verfügt'. 
Dann verweist 'jemand' ausdrücklich auf eine Person, während 'man' auch abstraktere Initiatoren zulässt (z.B. ein Gesetz).

Auch halte ich den Originalsatz zwar für 'verständlich', weil man eben dazu neigt, (vermeintlich) unsinnige Deutungen zu vernachlässigen, aber wenn ich ausdrücken wollte, das jemand das Zimmer in zwei Teile zersägt, könnte ich das auch so formulieren, daher ist der Satz (zumindest für mich) falsch bzw. mehrdeutig. Auf jeden Fall würde mir die Formulierung signalisieren, das hier jemand Probleme hat, sich in dieser Sprache auszudrücken.

Mir ist schon klar, das die Interpretationen sehr wahrscheinlich richtig sind, aber ich kann bei diesem Satz nicht reinen Gewissens sagen, das er völlig verständlich, eindeutig oder genau ist. Zwar ist man ja wegen der Sprachunterschiede häufig gezwungen, keine wörtliche Übersetzung zu verwenden, aber das hier ist doch etwas anderes, weil bereits der Ausgangssatz 'vermurkst' ist.


----------



## gaer

heidita said:


> Not to me, not_ terribly wrong_! The sentence is perfectly understandable by any German even though not very correct. The first part, corrected by you, is perfectly correct. I agree with Who, the "jemand" stands for "man".
> 
> 
> "Wenn _*man (sich)*_ ein Zimmer teilt, was für Probleme könnte es geben?"


Heidi, only the "vielleicht" on the end looks very strange to me. Not impossible to understand, just "foreign". It doesn't seem that way to you?

Gaer


----------



## FloVi

heidita said:


> Not to me, not_ terribly wrong_!



Da möchte ich aber massiv widersprechen. 

Der Satz ist grammatisch richtig und kann in einem anderen Zusammenhang sogar verwendet werden, keine Frage. Der Quellsatz geht aber von "to share something" aus, meint also das Teilen im "biblischen" Sinne.

Lasse ich das "sich" weg, würde man IMHO automatisch von einem Teilen im bautechnischen Sinne ausgehen.


----------



## heidita

FloVi said:


> Lasse ich das "sich" weg, würde man IMHO automatisch von einem Teilen im bautechnischen Sinne ausgehen.


Das wäre natürlich auch eine Interpretation, vielleicht sogar die einzig _richtige_, aber keine Deutscher würde davon ausgehen. Möchte ich fast behaupten. Sag ehrlich, als Du den Satz gesehen hast, bist du davon ausgegangen, daß das Zimmer in zwei geteilt werden sollte?

*Gear*, ich sagte nicht, daß der Satz richtig klänge, ich sagte nur nicht "terribly wrong". Das wäre für mich ein vollkommen unverständlicher Satz.


----------



## dec-sev

> *Posted by Whodunit:*
> I totally agree that the German sentence doesn't sound idiomatic to me. I would say "*Welche Probleme können entstehen, wenn man sich ein Zimmer mit jemandem teilt?*"


 




mustang72 said:


> Wenn man ein Zimmer teilt, was für Probleme könn*t*en dabei entstehen?
> 
> Aber frag mich bitte nicht warum. Keine Ahnung!


 
Wen soll ich denn fragen?


----------



## dec-sev

Was haltet ihr von _Welche Probleme können beim Zimmermitteilen entstehen_?


----------



## dec-sev

Kajjo said:


> You are right. The title phrase does not sound native German. It is comprehensible, but far from idiomatic. The "vielleicht" roughly corresponds to _"If you share a room, what problems might arise?"_.
> 
> Kajjo


Is this that bad in Englisch? What would be your Englisch variant?


----------



## heidita

dec-sev said:


> Wen soll ich denn fragen?


Wen wohl!  (Hast Du meinen Avatar gesehen?  ) Sagt man übrigens _Avatar_ in Deutsch??



dec-sev said:


> Was haltet ihr von _Welche Probleme können beim Zimmermitteilen entstehen_?


 
Eigentlich besteht dann immer noch die aufgeworfenen Frage von Flovi.



dec-sev said:


> Is this that bad in Englisch? What would be your Englisch variant?


 
Das ist perfekt in Englisch. Kajjo meinte die deutsche Variante.


----------



## FloVi

heidita said:


> Sag ehrlich, als Du den Satz gesehen hast, bist du davon ausgegangen, daß das Zimmer in zwei geteilt werden sollte?



Ganz ehrlich? Ja.
Ich bin Kaufmann in der Grundstücks- und Wohnungswirtschaft, da habe ich tatsächlich zuerst an eine Raumteilung gedacht, weil solche Umbauwünsche nicht so selten sind, wie man glauben könnte.


----------



## heidita

FloVi said:


> Ganz ehrlich? Ja.
> Ich bin Kaufmann in der Grundstücks- und Wohnungswirtschaft, da habe ich tatsächlich zuerst an eine Raumteilung gedacht, weil solche Umbauwünsche nicht so selten sind, wie man glauben könnte.


 
Tatsächlich? Das liegt an Deinem Beruf, flovi! jejeje

Natürlich liegt es auf der Hand. Aber ich bin erst darauf gekommen, als Du es erwähnt hast.


----------



## FloVi

heidita said:


> TNatürlich liegt es auf der Hand. Aber ich bin erst darauf gekommen, als Du es erwähnt hast.



Ich persönlich würde den Satz wohl so schreiben:
"Welche Probleme können entstehen, wenn ich mir ein Zimmer teile?"

"mit jemandem" oder "mit anderen" muss IMHO nicht eingefügt werden, solange man nicht noch die mögliche Mehrzahl der Mitbewohner als Argument einbringen will. Dass ich mir das Zimmer nicht mit mir selbst teile, ist im normalen Sprachgebrauch eigentlich klar.

Das Teilen von Immobilien ist sogar ein gesetzlich geregelter Vorgang. Zwar nicht für einzelne Zimmer, doch Häuser "teilt" man in Wohnungen auf, die dann als Sondereigentum verkauft werden können. Das regelt die so genannte "Teilungserklärung".

Fazit:
Zimmer teilt man mit Trennwänden.
Zimmer teilt man *sich* mit anderen.

Ist das toll, wieder so richtig klugscheißen zu können, ihr habt mir gefehlt.


----------



## dec-sev

FloVi said:


> Zimmer teilt man mit Trennwänden.
> Zimmer teilt man *sich* mit anderen.
> 
> .


 
Das ist was mein Wörterbuch aufführt:
das Zimmer mit j-m teilen — делить с кем-л. комнату, жить с кем-л. в одной комнате.( to share a room with smb) Ohne *sich*.


----------



## gaer

dec-sev said:


> Is this that bad in Englisch? What would be your Englisch variant?


Kajjo suggested this as proper in English.


> _"If you share a room, what problems might arise?"_.


The problem is that the original sentence was this:


> Wenn jemand ein Zimmer teilt, was für Probleme gibt es _*vielleicht*_?


Which is about like: "If ____, what problems are there _*possibly*_.

Gaer


----------



## gaer

heidita said:


> *Gear*, ich sagte nicht, daß der Satz richtig klänge, ich sagte nur nicht "terribly wrong". Das wäre für mich ein vollkommen unverständlicher Satz.


I meant that with "vielleicht" on the end, it looked very strange. No more, no less.


----------



## Whodunit

dec-sev said:


> Das ist was mein Wörterbuch aufführt:
> das Zimmer mit j-m teilen — делить с кем-л. комнату, жить с кем-л. в одной комнате.( to share a room with smb) Ohne *sich*.


 
Ich teile ein Zimmer mit dir.
Ich teile mir ein Zimmer mit dir.

Beide sind richtig, aber der erste wäre für FloVi wieder zweideutig; er kann bedeuten, dass wir beide eine Säge in die Hand nehmen und das Zimmer durchtrennen. 

Ich bleibe dabei, dass der Originalsatz furchtbar war und die meisten vorgeschlagenen Varianten einem muttersprachlichen Satz (wie man ihm begegnen könnte) gleichkommt.


----------



## gaer

Whodunit said:


> Ich teile ein Zimmer mit dir.
> Ich teile mir ein Zimmer mit dir.
> 
> Beide sind richtig, aber der erste wäre für FloVi wieder zweideutig; er kann bedeuten, dass wir beide eine Säge in die Hand nehmen und das Zimmer durchtrennen.


I'm not sure that was FloVi's point.

Take a look at this post, from another thread, from Aurin:



Aurin said:


> Ich teile ein Zimmer mit meiner Schwester.


Sure, it' possible that she was talking about dividing up a room into two partitions, but I think that is missing the bigger point.

See if you agree with this:

1) Ich teile mir ein Zimmer mit meiner Schwester. (correct and totally unambigous)
2) Ich teile ein Zimmer mit meiner Schwester. (not at all uncommon, and in context clear, assuming we are not talking about two female carpenters, but COULD be ambiguous, theoretically)

3) Ich teile mir ein Zimmer. (sharing a room, no problem, additional information could be added [mit ____] )
4) Ich teile ein Zimmer. (problem, since the second part "mit ___" is missing.)  

Sentence (4) is the problem and refers directly to the thread title "wenn jemand ein Zimmer teilt", which should be: "wenn man _*sich*_ ein Zimmer teilt".


> Ich bleibe dabei, dass der Originalsatz furchtbar war und die meisten vorgeschlagenen Varianten einem muttersprachlichen Satz (wie man ihm begegnen könnte) gleichkommt.


I agree, and I don't think a sentence has to be impossible to understand (figure out) in order to be "terribly wrong".

I also stick by what *I* said.

Gaer


----------

